# fraternal greetings from dfw area



## andyf80 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi there.  First time poster from  af&am 1218 irving tx lodge.  Very nice to have a cell phone app to stay connected. Glad to see so many active brothers.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother andyf80.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!

You be sure to look us up on the internet as well when you get home!


----------



## Benton (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard brother!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 17, 2011)

Jump on in and enjoy the community...


----------

